# FS: Audi A6 4.2 Wheels & Tires - Like New!



## AutoCrossR32 (Apr 18, 2005)

Almost new Audi A6 4.2 6-spoke "avus" wheels, set of 4. Wheels are round and true, no stratches or curb rash. Comes with center caps. Will throw in a set of lugs if needed. These are 16x8 with 4 brand new Dunlop Sport 5000s (235/50-16). Bolt pattern is 5x112. Fits all 5-bolt Audi's, 5-bolt Passats, and mk-5 VW's. Can deliver to MD, VA, PA areas. *$1000 or best offer*
Check out the full listing with pictures.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3269867


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

more pics of the urq v8 please!!!


----------



## AutoCrossR32 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (thestryker)*















in about 6-more months it'll be ready for all sorts of pictures! hehehe...


----------



## AutoCrossR32 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FS: Audi A6 4.2 Wheels & Tires - Like New! (AutoCrossR32)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutoCrossR32 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FS: Audi A6 4.2 Wheels & Tires - Like New! (AutoCrossR32)*

bump


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

sweet! good luck on the build.


----------



## AutoCrossR32 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (thestryker)*

no worries, thanks!


----------



## AutoCrossR32 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FS: Audi A6 4.2 Wheels & Tires - Like New! (AutoCrossR32)*

bump; c'mon someone out there needs some avus wheels...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: FS: Audi A6 4.2 Wheels & Tires - Like New! (AutoCrossR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoCrossR32* »_Check out the full listing with pictures.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3269867


----------

